# handyman special



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ppllllllll


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

??? I was hoping to see some funny pictures!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Where's the story??

Oh I know you like to keep the suspense up, you know we love your stories. I got one to share from today.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Mark is getting pretty old, maybe this thread is the first sign of dementia?

Or he pissed off a customer just enough?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Or the scrap thieves finally got fed up with his pranks...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

He probably went to collect the money he's owed.:2guns::gun_bandana:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Mark is getting pretty old, maybe this thread is the first sign of dementia?
> 
> Or he pissed off a customer just enough?


He's in jail and instead of using his phone call he used it on the forum. How sweet to think of us! I guess they let him type just one word?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

We'll I guess I'll hijack his thread and tell my tale while waiting for Mark to get released. Sort of like a peanut snack before a meal...



I'm at costo this afternoon with my girlfriend and this guy calls me wanting to have his water heater installed. I say sure I can do that tomorrow morning. He goes on to say he's bought one already to swap the other one out, the pipes are cut and he's got no more water to the house and wants a professional to solder the joints. He can do it but whatever.

I reply the earliest I can go then is 6 pm. Now he asks the price so I give him my REGULAR DAY RATE. Now he wants to pay cash no receipts and then he says cash is worth 60$ less and my hourly. Then to him it becomes a flat rate price.

Yapity yak how much are you going to charge me for fittings, if its too much I'll go buy them bla bla bla.

CLICK THE END! Moron...


Never mind you now need a drain pan piped to the floor drain, never mind now the T/P needs to be hard piped to the floor drain. Never mind you need to declare it and pay a fee to the ministry.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This morning we worked with our excavator company on a house across from city hall today. We didn’t pull a permit because we weren’t changing anything inside. Our excavator sent in the permit on Monday, but apparently hadn’t received it yet. 

Wasn’t much past noon before the building inspector shows up asking why he didn’t see a permit pulled. 

He was cool about it. I guess the plumbing inspector was off today so he snapped a picture and let them backfill. I’m glad he didn’t insist on going inside! The whole house was repiped by a handy hack. Forgot to take pictures....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I too forget to take pictures of wonderful handy hack work. Bummer really as I look forward to post them.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> I too forget to take pictures of wonderful handy hack work. Bummer really as I look forward to post them.


Or when the HO is glued to your back and you point out something way wrong and it turns out they did it and admit to the work with pride....


----------

